# Rocky Mt. Fur Con



## alekitty86f (Jun 17, 2013)

Just turned in my application for an artists booth at the Rocky Mountain Fur Con. Hope i get in!  if i do, this will be my first fur con for selling art AND, will be my little brothers first con too.  wooh!

anyway, Who's going?


----------



## Xiz (Jun 18, 2013)

alekitty86f said:


> Just turned in my application for an artists booth at the Rocky Mountain Fur Con. Hope i get in!  if i do, this will be my first fur con for selling art AND, will be my little brothers first con too.  wooh!
> 
> anyway, Who's going?



Yaaay! Good luck to you  


I really really want to go... it will be my first Con if I do... a little scared to go haha...


----------



## alekitty86f (Jun 19, 2013)

i hope you get to go Zazzo! My roommate says that the con's are fun and the people who go are really nice.


----------



## Xiz (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll most likely go. Like, 99% chance go haha. Hey, perhaps I'll see ya there! Haha


----------



## Luukra (Jun 21, 2013)

Enden and I just got on the waiting list for a dealers table. If we get it, it will be my first time selling stuff at a con  I'm a bit nervous but I think it'll work out~


----------



## alekitty86f (Jun 21, 2013)

I'M REGISTERED! you will find me and my assistant Tak there as well.  So Zazzo, you should come find us for sure!  and good luck Luukra, i hope you get in too!


----------



## thoron (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm planning to go. =3

Also, is there anyone looking for a room or anyone looking for a roomie to fill a room? I'll happily pay my share for the room or if I can get three people together I'll make a room reservation.


----------



## alekitty86f (Jul 24, 2013)

i'm getting excited! only two more weeks until my first fur con!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 24, 2013)

I wonder what the theme is this year. One of these years they should make it "Rocky Horror"- themed.


----------

